# عناوين الشركات بالامارات



## محمود حامد رونق (15 يوليو 2009)

الملف المرفق به عناوين الكثير من شركات المقاولات بدولة الامارات وهو منقول من موقع 
جمعية المساحة المصرية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed mahmod el (29 سبتمبر 2009)

alf shooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookr


----------



## mustafasas (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الــــــــــف شـــــــــــكـــــــــــــــر


----------



## adel nageeb (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الماف الجامد ده وربنا يكرمك


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALI..SS (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## abd11011 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you boss


----------



## احمد القطيفي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ويرزقك ويبارك فيكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## بسام7 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## miss halima (2 مارس 2010)

am sorry but i did not know how to find the adresses in the file, plz there is some one who can help me


----------



## tabari (2 مارس 2010)

*thank you boss*​


----------



## AhmedElasmrElmashd (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام الأحمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ما عم يفتح الملف يا اخي هل من مساعدة


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا شكرا على النقل الجميل
بس ممكن نعرف فين الشركات المحترمة فى الشركات دى


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## M_HESHAM (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## basharja (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

